# Microsoft installiert erneut ohne Rückfrage Firefox-Add-on



## Newsfeed (13 Juni 2010)

Schon im vergangenen Jahr machte sich Microsoft mit einem stillschweigend installierten Firefox-Add-on unbeliebt. Mit einem Update für das Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack schob das Unternehmen Firefox-Nutzern nun erneut ein Firefox-Add-on unter.

Weiterlesen...


----------

